# Coconut Oil



## Mike (May 1, 2022)

Is it more fattening than other oils?

Mike.


----------



## RnR (May 1, 2022)

This site does a comparison ...
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/324844


----------



## Mike (May 1, 2022)

Thank you RnR, according to that report, I didn't click
through to the others, but I will later, coconut oil is
wrong in a couple of ways, according to the author of
the piece, but others may argue.

I remember dire warnings about different fats, but I am
not sure if the way a body uses these fats determines how
they affect it.

Because of the shortage of cooking oils here I bought some
to try it and it is a pleasant alternative, but as I am trying to
lose a bit of weight, I had to find out.

Thank you, for the information.

Mike.


----------

